

Show HN - Evolux, Uber meets AirBnB for Per-Seat Helicopter Travel - tuty767
https://rockthepost.com/EvoLuxTransportationLLC

======
blackdogie
Uber has already done helicopters,
[http://blog.uber.com/2013/07/02/uberchopper/](http://blog.uber.com/2013/07/02/uberchopper/)

